# New generation hop ups for ss5800



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

hey i heard from a friend that novak made a boo boo when they built these things for one the arm falls apart and i have seen it happen the the rod comes right off the tube thing, and that the set them temp shut off way to low that is why they overheat so much i was just curious if anyone else heard this or can deny it or give some facts to support it, and as for the hop ups they came out with a new arm that they put in if u send it in for service..................... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

I have no idea on what the Novak thermal temp should be but I have temped my Novak ESC at 220 and that was enough to scare me. I was about 8 minutes into practice and geared incorrectly. Regardless of that, I would have liked the ESC to have thermaled by then. I've only had it go there one time and ever since I've been much more in tune with my ESC's temps.

As far as the shaft coming out of the bearing, I've heard of it here and there and as you stated novak has taken care of the problems promptly regardless of in or out of warranty. I'm not saying they will always do so but it appears that when they feel the problem quite possibly was a manufacturer defect they will repair it even though you may be past the warranty period.

All in all I believe that Novak is a great company to purchase from. Not to mention the price of the 5800 has dropped so I hope that's due to a new breed of ultra powerful BL motors and ESC's on the way from our friends at Novak!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If they shut off at too low a temp. then they can't overheat as they would shut off [shrug]. From what I understand, they should shut down at 180deg... much higher then most brushed ESCs will ever see.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea it was something that i heard. I was just looking for some edvidence to back it up or shoot it down


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

According to Charlie at Novak, the shutdown temperatures for the brushless system are 165-175 for the motor, and above 200 for the ESC. I doubt if the ESC mentioned above actually hit 220 degrees, it should have shut down sooner. One thing most people don't realize about Infrared temp. gages is that they are very dependent on the "emissivity" of the material you're checking. Changing the emissivity setting can make it read very different numbers. The Duratrax temp. gage instructions suggests the following emissivity values:

Sandblasted aluminum - 0.21
Anodized Aluminum - 0.77
Battery Packs - 0.95
Shiny copper - 0.05
Default as shipped = 0.95

I've got mine set at 0.77, but I haven't compared its readings to a contact thermometer to see if that's the right setting.

By the way - mine was shutting down at around 140 degrees (motor temp.) and Novak replaced it with a brand new system. The new one came off the track at around 160 without shutdown.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

what about the arm any news on that, oh yea mine has been acting a wee bit funny latly do they do free check ups or system look over :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

David Washburn said:


> what about the arm any news on that, oh yea mine has been acting a wee bit funny latly do they do free check ups or system look over :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


It doesn't really have an armature (the windings are on the outside), but the rotor in mine wasn't slipping (that was Jason). They replaced the whole system (ESC & motor) free, but didn't tell me much about what they found wrong with the old system. I did notice that the new system seemed a bit jerky at low speed and brakes didn't work well the first week. I re-taught the throttle points and added a couple shims to the output shaft end of the rotor (it had a lot of end play before) and now it's smooth and has lots of brakes. I don't know if it was the re-programming or the shims that corrected it, but you might try both.


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

KevinM, 

You are correct. I didn't actually set my Ofna temp guns emissivety at all. In looking at the directions it has been default set to .95 Next time I'm out playing around I'll do some checking on what different settings do as far as different temps I get. Thanks for the input!


----------



## glassdoctor (Apr 11, 2002)

kevinm said:


> According to Charlie at Novak, the shutdown temperatures for the brushless system are 165-175 for the motor, and above 200 for the ESC. I doubt if the ESC mentioned above actually hit 220 degrees, it should have shut down sooner. One thing most people don't realize about Infrared temp. gages is that they are very dependent on the "emissivity" of the material you're checking.QUOTE]
> 
> I have seen Novak ESC hit 220. Mine can if I push it hard. In my XX4 it normally runs at least close to 200 and I've had it close to 230. At another track here it will run much cooler, like @180 or so. And it's not my temp gun just foolin with me either.
> 
> 200+ is nothing new for the Novak.


----------



## Joe Novak (Apr 11, 2003)

I have had a couple of the motors fail for me,once the shaft came totally out the other side of the can and another time the magnet inside the motor shattered into pieces,both times I sent them back to Charlie and he replaced them no questions asked!!


----------



## Prof (Oct 22, 2003)

*Super Sport vs. Stock*

I was just checking the Novak systems out on the Tower website. Why is the Super Sport (mild mod version) cheaper than the Super Stock system?


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## AJS (Mar 21, 2002)

My guess is that the 5800 came out 1st, and eventually they will be the same price.


----------

